# Naked mole rat.



## Strawberry (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anyone know if Naked Mole rats are under the DWA? andd, is there anywhere to buy them in the UK? How much would they cost?:flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi there, 

I don't know much about keeping mole rats in captivity but I do know that they are eusocial (you will need several) and they dig extensive burrow systems. They live underground for the most part.

Not ideal as a pet if you ask me...


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend them as a pet either.

Naked mole rat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Just walk in on your grandad in the shower - nearest thing you'll probably get to seeng anything like them in a pet situation. :lol2:


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Just walk in on your grandad in the shower - nearest thing you'll probably get to seeng anything like them in a pet situation. :lol2:


:gasp:


----------



## J-Williams (Apr 7, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Just walk in on your grandad in the shower - nearest thing you'll probably get to seeng anything like them in a pet situation. :lol2:


 :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

J-Williams said:


> :gasp:


Sorry, but they do look like an old man's foreskin :blush:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

Why would you want one/no their not DWA but seriously? this?


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

exoticsadmirer said:


> Why would you want one/no their not DWA but seriously? this?
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/02/Nacktmull.jpgimage


does look like a wrinkly old cock tbh


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Think i'd rather go for the Damaraland Mole Rats, The life just the same life style, But are a bit better looking.

Both Damaralands and nakeds are in captivity, But it seems to be in science labs, Zoos'etc.
They look to be liveing in rotastak style housing.









Damaraland Mole Rats.


----------



## laura_aldridge1987 (Dec 6, 2009)

those teeth!!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW!! Willys with teeth!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

from what i gather they are very hard to look after as they need to be kept in a communal group with a queen, workers etc (just like ants and bees)
they are kept by a few zoos and labs, but im not sure on the set-up, as gazz said they appear to be kept in a rotastak type housing but i think it needs to be made into certain levels and the right ammount of den areas so that the colony will work together, gathering food, tending to the queen and cleaning tunnels etc. 
stu


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

gazz said:


> Think i'd rather go for the Damaraland Mole Rats, The life just the same life style, But are a bit better looking.
> 
> Both Damaralands and nakeds are in captivity, But it seems to be in science labs, Zoos'etc.
> They look to be liveing in rotastak style housing.
> ...


They are cuter, but look at those teeth :gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

spider_duck said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEW!! Willys with teeth!


:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

